# Confused by orchestral/strings library offer by Spitfire



## Toroaspu (Aug 5, 2022)

I see there is a sale ongoing on Spitfire newsletter, but I am literally confused by the large number of orchestral/strings libraries, can't understand which criteria I should follow in choosing among so many apparently similar and overlapping offers... Is there any clear and simple "map" to choose??
Thanks


----------



## olilo (Aug 5, 2022)

You're not alone -- they made a video trying to explain the differences


----------



## Awoo Composer (Aug 5, 2022)

Toroaspu said:


> I see there is a sale ongoing on Spitfire newsletter, but I am literally confused by the large number of orchestral/strings libraries, can't understand which criteria I should follow in choosing among so many apparently similar and overlapping offers... Is there any clear and simple "map" to choose??
> Thanks


It really depends on what style or sound of music you're going for more than anything.


----------



## ism (Aug 5, 2022)

I’d say start by listening to the all demos, perhaps repeatedly, and build an intuitive understanding of the very different types of music they each are designed to create. A cheat sheet that lists library specs might at some point be helpful. But it’s the musical differences that really matter.


----------



## mybadmemory (Aug 5, 2022)

They’re all made for different things. The orchestra, the hall, the sound profile are different. As is their intended workflows, inspiring ensemble libraries made to achieve quick results vs detailed section and soloist libraries made for more detailed orchestration. 

If you don’t yet know what you want and need I would skip this sale, start to read up more, until you’re more aware of your wants and needs both in terms of sound and workflow. There’s always another sale coming up soon!


----------



## Toroaspu (Aug 5, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> They’re all made for different things. The orchestra, the hall, the sound profile are different. As is their intended workflows, inspiring ensemble libraries made to achieve quick results vs detailed section and soloist libraries made for more detailed orchestration.
> 
> If you don’t yet know what you want and need I would skip this sale, start to read up more, until you’re more aware of your wants and needs both in terms of sound and workflow. There’s always another sale coming up soon!


Yeah, this helps me to focus which are the "parameters" to weight.... And skipping the sale then could be an option....


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 5, 2022)

Toroaspu said:


> And skipping the sale then could be an option....


Absolutely. Every few months there’s a sale just like this one. Do not fall victim to Fear Of Missing Out. Figure out what type of string library you like. Check out the wealth of information on YT and this forum. Listen to demos. Read threads on libraries. Check out Cory Pelizzari reviews, etc.

There are more vendors with triple A products, such as Orchestral Tools, VSL, Performance Samples, Aaron Venture, Cinesamples, Eastwest.

Get a good overview of what’s out there.

Then, come Black Friday, maybe purchase something.


----------



## mybadmemory (Aug 5, 2022)

If you want us to point you in the direction of some libraries or developers you could start checking out closer, it would help if we knew more about where you are in your journey, and what you like and aspire to create.

How much do you know about writing, arranging, and orchestration? Are you just dipping your toes or do you already have experience of it, outside of the realm of sampled orchestras?

What type of orchestral music do you like and want to create? Old school / Golden age Hollywood? Modern epic / hybrid? Classical? Nordic minimal / noir? Disney? Japanese anime / game style? Something else? There are so many different styles!

Do you prefer a wetter sound in a huge hall with a lot of reverb, or a smaller tighter drier more focused sound? Do you like large orchestras or smaller ensembles?

Do you want to work fast with patches that do a lot for you but that are less flexible, or do you want to do all the detailed work yourself, spending more time but with less decisions made for you?

If you give us a hint on those four, and perhaps also a budget or price range, I’m sure you’ll get a lot of suggestions that you can then check out more, listen to demos, watch youtube walkthroughs of etc. That way you’ll know exactly where to start when the next sale comes around. 

And in the mean-time. If you can’t wait. Start with the amazing free stuff out there. Get the LABS stuff from Spitfire. Get Project Sams The Free Orchestra. Get the free SINE Factory patches from Orchestral Tools. And if you want buy something cheap before spending more on the next sale. Check out the Originals range from Spitfire. They’re just $29 each and many of them are fantastic!


----------



## jz3ro (Aug 5, 2022)

Try Spitfire's BBCSO Discovery. It's a free stripped-down version of the full BBCSO. If you like it, perhaps BBC Symphony Orchestra is right for you. I personally own Albion One. It has nice, epic ensemble patches. I also own Spitfire solo violin and enjoy it as well. The "orignals" series is a nice way to build a collection inexpensively. In any case, it's hard to go wrong. All of Spitfire's products sound good and you should be able to make interesting music with them.


----------



## PaulieDC (Aug 5, 2022)

Spitfire has hit VSL status, where you need a training class to understand it all, lol.

Since you asked, here's a few things to help understand on Spitfire, on their premium libraries. They have low priced and free but this list pertains to the big players:

Spitfire's main Symphonic libraries (Strings, Brass, Winds, etc) are recorded in Air Studios in London. So you either love the sound or not.
They run in Kontakt Player, no full version needed to start.
The offer standard and pro libraries. The pro have more mics, and you can dial out the wet room if desired.
Solo Strings are a separate library.
They also make Spitfire Chamber Strings, which is arguably their most popular library. It was my first purchase, and the sound is so rich, it inspires you to write. I dare say, if you buy anything on this sale, get SCS and spend time learning how you manage articulations and all the rest of it in Kontakt, because SCS is very extensive. You can always upgrade to pro later if you wish.
Spitfire allows upgrades to pro for whatever amount is missing, you won't pay more if you buy a library now and want to upgrade at a different sale.
Like many others, NO return policy or trial. You buy it, you own it.
They make Studio version of their libraries, I don't use them, some love it, but it's not talked about as much. Can't really elaborate there.
Then Spitfire created its own player in the past few years and now release libraries only under that:

BBCSO: I love it, many do, some not so much. It's the entire BBC orchestra recorded in their former Maidevale studio, different sound than Air. There are no ensembles, this is an orchestra and it's players, and bleed mics were recorded to get the sound of an instrument from a seat where someone isn't playing, things like that. Here's a demo of what that library sounds like. Pro version gives you all the mics and all of the recorded instruments.
Abbey Road One: Actually instruments recorded in Studio One at Abbey Road. And they sound it. Catch is, right now we only get sets, such as low brass, high winds, etc. A modular version is in the wings and when that releases it'll be a feeding frenzy.
Abbey Road Two: Think Eleanor Rigby and here is your seriously tight dry Abbey Road-ish sound!
There are two recent(ish) releases in the new player that I believe are worth noting:

Eric Whitacre Choir
Appassionatta Strings (oh so lush!)

Thos are the main libraries, but there are tons more such as artist-labelled tool kits, Originals that are $29 and sound great and wayyyy more. But at least you have a sort of category list now. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Vik (Aug 5, 2022)

Buy Appassionata - or wait for Abbey Road Modular.


----------



## QuiteAlright (Aug 6, 2022)

Are you asking about a map of Spitfire string libraries? Or just string libraries in general?
Here's a quick take on the Spitfire situation.






EDIT: I realized that OP also asked about orchestras, but this diagram is just for strings.


----------



## JSTube (Aug 6, 2022)

QuiteAlright said:


> Are you asking about a map of Spitfire string libraries? Or just string libraries in general?
> Here's a quick take on the Spitfire situation.


Oh, I love this. What did you use to make this??


----------



## QuiteAlright (Aug 6, 2022)

JSTube said:


> Oh, I love this. What did you use to make this??


Diagrams.net is what I used for that one. It's pretty easy! And you don't need to make an account not use it, which seems to be rare these days.


----------



## mybadmemory (Aug 7, 2022)

QuiteAlright said:


> Are you asking about a map of Spitfire string libraries? Or just string libraries in general?
> Here's a quick take on the Spitfire situation.


Haha I love it! Though I would add, for the sake of anyone actually basing their choice on it, that SSS vs BBC isn’t only a choice of dynamic layers, but also between different sounding rooms, a big difference in price, and between a string section and a full orchestra.


----------



## QuiteAlright (Aug 7, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> Haha I love it! Though I would add, for the sake of anyone actually basing their choice on it, that SSS vs BBC isn’t only a choice of dynamic layers, but also between different sounding rooms, a big difference in price, and between a string section and a full orchestra.


I completely agree, but when I was making the chart I figured I couldn't fit all of that context into a simple yes or no decision. I ended up thinking... If you don't _need_ that many dynamic layers, BBC is probably an all around better purchase. It's cheaper, and it comes with a full orchestra, while still keeping a lovely tone and a good amount of articulations. 

SSS has more articulations, including more legato types, and very different tone that some will certainly prefer. But I figured that things like bowed legato and "super sul tasto" probably aren't typical reasons to pick it over BBC.


----------



## RogiervG (Aug 7, 2022)

QuiteAlright said:


> Are you asking about a map of Spitfire string libraries? Or just string libraries in general?
> Here's a quick take on the Spitfire situation.


this chart focusses too much on the strings, that i miss the orchestras. think sso, sso chamber strings edition, studio orchestra. and the standard vs pro etc..

there is room for inprovements


----------



## QuiteAlright (Aug 7, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> this chart focusses too much on the strings, that i miss the orchestras. think sso, sso chamber strings edition, studio orchestra. and the standard vs pro etc..
> 
> there is room for inprovements


You're right, maybe I misread the OP because I made the chart solely with strings in mind. But if you're wondering about orchestras, then Spitfire made a pretty good video comparison of everything, as well as some articles.

If I'm exceptionally bored, maybe I'll create a flowchart for that too.


----------



## JacksonTree (Aug 8, 2022)

What is the modular version of Abbey Road One that is coming?


----------



## mybadmemory (Aug 8, 2022)

JacksonTree said:


> What is the modular version of Abbey Road One that is coming?


The libraries released so far is a bread and butter ensemble-based library without legatos, and a bunch of smaller pre-orchestrated additional libraries with legato, focusing on usual combinations of instruments.

The modular libraries that will be released will be the entire orchestra deeply sampled in a so far unknown number of very detailed libraries. Presumably either sold by section, or by instrument. But we’ll see.


----------



## JacksonTree (Aug 8, 2022)

Gotcha that helps, thanks!


----------



## Toroaspu (Aug 8, 2022)

QuiteAlright said:


> Are you asking about a map of Spitfire string libraries? Or just string libraries in general?
> Here's a quick take on the Spitfire situation.
> 
> 
> ...


That's such a great answer to my question!!!!
Thanks @QuiteAlright for sharing your experience, injected in this box: I am fully aware that to be concise, this means having dedicated time to manage the subject...
Of course being a concise summary I am also aware it's missing some details, or some details could be subjective, could not be "perfect" by design, but that's really a big help, it's the Google Maps of Spitfire  and Spitfire should adopt it on its site


----------



## Toroaspu (Aug 8, 2022)

I would like to quote @doctoremmet for exactly identifying the risk of "Fear Of Missing Out": giving it a name helps me to manage it! and also @mybadmemory for showing the "parameters" to be evaluated in the choice, and @PaulieDC for giving a useful map which greatly blends and integrates with the concise diagram of @QuiteAlright ...
I am amazed for the info received... thanks everyone...


----------



## PaulieDC (Aug 8, 2022)

Toroaspu said:


> I would like to quote @doctoremmet for exactly identifying the risk of "Fear Of Missing Out": giving it a name helps me to manage it! and also @mybadmemory for showing the "parameters" to be evaluated in the choice, and @PaulieDC for giving a useful map which greatly blends and integrates with the concise diagram of @QuiteAlright ...
> I am amazed for the info received... thanks everyone...


Our pleasure. We love to pontificate endlessly in this forum. You watch, this post of yours will probably be 22 pages long eventually, totally off topic, ending with arguments why CSS has better legatos and how much people want purge in the Orchestral Tools' SINE player. 🤣🤣


----------

